# booger eating (seriously) and socialization



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

I have two female rats, they seem super happy but one of them is much shier than the other and I'm wondering what we can do about this. Mostly because at the end of their running around time it's much harder to catch her but the other one will come when called. She's also not a fan of being held for more than a few seconds but when given enough time she'll crawl all over us which we're fine with. She's not aggressive at all. 

Also weird behavior, the less shy rat likes coming up to my face and licking up my nose. What gives? I mean seriously the licking of my skin and mouth I get, especially just after I've eaten, but she tries to burrow up my nose with her tongue. I do not encourage the behavior and she doesn't bite or anything but I'd really like to know what possible motivation is for that.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rats have unique personality and their antics are amusing and sometime bizarre...I have no idea why your rat like your nose so much, lol. She probably just want to clean it up for you, lol.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Shes an animal. Animals are pretty good at being unintentionally gross.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

One of my rats is ALWAYS trying to clean my nose. She also cleans my dogs teeth!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

One of my boys has a strange attraction to my ears. Heck if I know. Maybe you've got something interesting stuck up there, lol. There was a feed somewhere where a particularly chunky rat would scream anytime her food bowl was removed. Animals are weird.

And for your scaredy rat, stick 'em in your hoodie and ride him around. Just spoil him and then put him back.


----------



## anatomae (Mar 9, 2016)

Both of our boys love to grab your bottom lip and tug it down to try to lick your teeth (they keep getting faster and sneakier at it, too!), and when I stuck my head down the other day to say hello to them, Theo stuck his nose right up mine! I think it's just rats being interested in weird things, honestly.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

anatomae said:


> Both of our boys love to grab your bottom lip and tug it down to try to lick your teeth (they keep getting faster and sneakier at it, too!), and when I stuck my head down the other day to say hello to them, Theo stuck his nose right up mine! I think it's just rats being interested in weird things, honestly.


Well, we are strange creatures.


----------



## anatomae (Mar 9, 2016)

RatATat - very true! My flatmate and I were discussing this morning whether they thought of us as weird, misshapen rats!


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

Ha, yeah I mean I'm used to weird animal behavior but sometimes even I'm like "really guys, really?" I do have my nose pierced but she seems pretty indiscriminate in her choice of nostril to go after.


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

I think her problem might also be related to poor eyesight. She's not an albino but she definitely has the reddish eyes and seems to be surprised a lot more by movement than the other one. She also does that head weaving trying to focus thing much more often. I've taken to trying to make more constant noise when I'm approaching her so she knows it's me coming rather than something that might eat her and trying not to do too sudden movements near her. She was easier to catch tonight when I did that and spent more time running around on me rather than under things like usual.


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

I really like your signature.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Mine are definitely too curious not to stick their noses in my nose or ear canals. Even after they've done it they still go back for more, as if I'm storing treats in there....like come on guys, there's nothing in there for you! Also, one of my girls likes ot pry my mouth open to smell what I've been eating! So naughty.


----------



## pretzeledspine (Dec 7, 2015)

One of my hefty girls Juno is obsessed with my septum piercing. It is shiny and clunky so she will sniff my lips and give kisses and then try to steal my bull ring. Obviously its a little uncomfortable but it's cute.


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

Haha, I guess it's cute unless she succeeds.


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

*LOL* Simon doesn't go for my nose yet, but he likes nuzzling my ears, playing with my hair, and tried to take a nibble of my earring! Silly rat!


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

One of my rats seems to be attracted to metallic objects. If I'm wearing any jewelry, she usually tries to take it. I put old chains and metal trinkets in the cage. She hoards them in her nest.


----------

